# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Arkitekture apo Inxhinieri Mekatronike

## Emmanuel Malaj

Pershendetje!
Tani jemi ne prag te plotesimit te formularit A2 per te konkuruar per deget e preferuara dhe jam ne dileme te zgjedh qe te vazhdoj per Arkitekture apo Inxhinieri Mekatronike. Dyja me pelqejne dhe kam nevoje per mendimin tuaj se si eshte ne keto dege per ata qe jane duke studiar ketu dhe cila prej tyre ka me shume perspektive per te ardhmen. Shprehni mendimet pasi vlejne shume per mu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Me shume perspektive reale ka Inxhinieria Mekatronike. Arkitekt ka plot.

Por e mira do ishte te zgjidhje nje dege sepse e pelqen ose e ke pasion. Ashtu si ka ardhur koha, me universitetet qe nxjerrin çdo vit me mijera student te te gjitha degeve, eshte zbehur koncepti i "dege me perspektive" sepse konkurrenca do te jete shume e forte kudo qe te shkosh. Inflacioni ka prekur edhe universitetet edhe diplomat.

Nese do perspektive syno tek mjekesia.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## loneeagle

Thone qe per Inxhinieri Mekatronike do kete me shume kerkesa. Nese te pelqejne te dyja, por te intereson me teper mundesia per pune atehere zgjidh Inxhinieri Mekatronike.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Te kisha preferuar MEKATRONIKEN sepse eshte drejtimi i ardhmeris dhe i kohes!!....duhet te MESOSHE MATEMATIKEN ne pergjithsi sepse eshte QELSI I TE GJITHA PROBLEMEVE SI NE ELEKTRIK ASHTU EDHE NE MEKANIK si dhe PROGRAMIM!!

----------


## Emmanuel Malaj

Faleminderit gjithve per mendimet. Kete po mendoja edhe une se mekatronika ka perspekive te mire per te ardhmen dhe me pelqen. Ndersa per arkitekturen e kam pasur pasion. Po le te provojme mekatroniken.  :arushi:

----------


## Wordless

Unë mendoj se ke ngatërruar nenforum për të shprehur shqetësimin që ke ! Këtu bëhen ankesa ose sygjerime mbi forumin.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

[QUOTE=Emmanuel Malaj;3654294]Faleminderit gjithve per mendimet. Kete po mendoja edhe une se mekatronika ka perspekive te mire per te ardhmen dhe me pelqen. Ndersa per arkitekturen e kam pasur pasion. Po le te provojme mekatroniken.  :arushi: [/QUOTE


Mbai mende porosit e mia!!,qdo problem qe te keshe komunikojme ketu ne forume ,do te ndihmoj shume ne ngritjen e njohurive problematike pa hezitime,SUKSESE!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bora671995

po inxhinieria e telekomunikacionit, matematikja ose fizike a kane te ardhme ne shqiperi ?

----------


## xfiles

po sigurisht qe telekomi ka te ardhme, jo per gje po eshte si inxh.elektronike por me nja 5 lende ndryshe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

